# [Aug 6, 2011] 23rd Annual Tompkins Sq. RIOT SHOW (New york, New york)



## crazy john (Jul 20, 2011)

When: Saturday + Sunday, August 6 + 7, 2011, from 2:00pm-6:00pm
Where: Tompkins Square Park (East Seventh Street + Avenue A) in Manhattan

The SHADOW, New York's only underground newspaper publishing on the Lower East Side since 1989, along with Wombat in Combat, is presenting a free
punk show in Tompkins Square Park, featuring bands and performers that
...have been in our scene from the beginning as well as newer bands. We will
also have tables with political action groups, alternative media, and
more. We'll also have several guest speakers who will entertain and
provide the historic context behind the show.

These shows commemorate the 23rd anniversary of the infamous Tompkins
Square police riot of August 6, 1988, in which hundreds of "New York's
Finest" from all over the city descended on our neighborhood,
indiscriminately clubbing anyone in their sights in furtherance of a
non-existent midnight park curfew.

These shows also celebrate the vitality of the political activist and
counter-cultural scene that has survived on the Lower East Side, despite
the gentrification, soaring rents and lost venues that have contributed to
the cultural genocide now taking place in New York City.

For more info, go to: http://tsplive.org/ or http://shadowpress.org/ and www.wombatincombat.com

BANDS:
(not in order yet...)

> Reagan youth
> Wombat IN Combat
> Dog That Bites Everyone
> The Alienz
> Triangle Fire
> Daycare Swindlers
> Hammerbrain
> Bambi Killer
> Nihilistics
>Trace The Veins (Detroit, MI)
>Polemic Shock (ex planned collapse/rats in rigor)
+ more TBA...


----------



## crazy john (Jul 25, 2011)

update: Reagan Youth will not be playing


----------

